# RIP Esme 09/07/2011



## SpikeC (Sep 7, 2011)

At noon today we sent Esme along the next path, at home with her peeps around her. A Buddhist nun friend of ours helped with the transition.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm really sorry to read the news, Spike. I fully understand how important our best friends are to all of us, and I send you and Esme's family my condolences.
That's a fantastic picture of a striking dog! I'm sure it was the right decision, and now she can run with all the pups again!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Lefty.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 7, 2011)

i'm sorry for your loss, Spike. my mother's dog is a almost 15, and it's going to be a real loss for her and me when he finally goes.


----------



## DWSmith (Sep 7, 2011)

It is sad that a dogs life is so short. Even so they add so much. To bad they can't live as long as parrots. 

I am truly sorry for your loss. I know she will be sorely missed.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Spike.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Seems like she had a pretty good run, Spike. The curse of being a dog lover is knowing that these days will come... but knowing doesn't make it any easier to hang up that collar.

My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Ratton (Sep 7, 2011)

I feel for your loss as I have been down that road several times now. 

My current best friend is a black lab who is turning 9 years old this month and is an avid duck and dummy retriever and it hurts when I think his time is passing too quickly.

I must admit a tear comes to my eye, as I share your grief.


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Spike, I know that particular pain well.

Hang in there.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Take heart in your memories.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, a day we all hope will never come, but know that it will.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 7, 2011)

my condolences my friend.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 7, 2011)

Very sorry.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, Spike. Remember the good times.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 8, 2011)

To quote the great one,

_* "May all beings everywhere plagued with sufferings of body and mind quickly be freed from their illnesses..."

*_

A prayer has been answered.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. I still tear up thinking of the last dog I had, and it has been a long time since we had to put her down.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 8, 2011)

Not much to add, I am sure the happy moments with her will live on in your memory.

Stefan


----------



## zitangy (Sep 8, 2011)

It is a blessing to have a constant companion

~ who patiently waits for you and is always happy to see you come home... regardless the time of day and what condition you are in
~who always make time for you
~ who will always be by your side and knows when to leave you alone and keep a steady protective eye over you
~ who no matter what happens will go all the way for you regardless of whether you are right or wrong

the memory will live on if you allow it. And more blessed is the person who has such a companion in the homo sapien species. That I am not.. My dog died when I was young. This post trigger the old forgotten sweet memories..

Be well

Z


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 8, 2011)

The first morning is pretty hard. 
I really appreciate all of the kind words and thoughts, guys. I have been working on an "urn" in black walnut that will house her and her dearly beloved departed brother, so she will never be far.


----------

